# Head Torches: Yes or No?



## tnr319 (25 Nov 2011)

My nightly commute consists entirely of shared pavements and 7 miles of towpaths. To light the way I use a head torch that has a hinge so I can adjust the angle of light. Last night on the way to work a bloke on a roadie in full cycle apparel gets on the towpath in front of me and says: "Head torches blind people and they don't illuminate the way!".
Now I like to think of myself as quite a considerate cyclist, I always say thank you when people give way and use my bell to warn other users of my arrival. I tilt my torch so the beam is directed to the path. It also allows me to check whether the bogeyman is going to jump out from the bushes!
I counted at least another six people wearing them on the commute there and back so they are popular. So the question is: is this guy right should I abandon the head torch for the traditional handlebar lights?


----------



## Norm (25 Nov 2011)

That reads as if you don't have a light on your bike. If so and your only light is the head torch, I would question how bright it is and I'm not sure that is legal.

Generally, though, head torches do illuminate the way and only blind people if you look at them, so I'll keep wearing mine. 

But I wouldn't use it as my only front light.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2011)

I tend to use one as a supplementary light mostly. Flashing when in traffic, or extra lighting in the pitch-black or on narrow or slippy terrain where illuminating the few metres in front of me or the kerb is important.
Brilliant when yopu get a p*ncture or mechainical too.

I guess on narrow towpaths the situation is a bit different to the road because you tend to cycle a bit more head-on and hence dazzling is more of an issue. Under those circumstance, I let my 1200 lumen T6 blind people.... 

Use with care.


----------



## Zoiders (25 Nov 2011)

If this was the canal at longport that cyclist was me.

Cheap multi LED head torches with a gazillion LED's just blaze away like a flare, they don't focus the light in any usefull way. I stopped when I reached the bridge at westport lake and watched you emerge from round the corner, the light shows up just fine but it casts no actual pool of light for you to ride by, I also know thats it's uncontained dazzle is in fact blinding you more than it's helping you to see.

Spend a bit more and get one with a proper reflector assembly or lens around a single LED so you can really use the light directionally and point it away from people eyes on the tow-path just like I do, as it is you may as well be trying to ride with a marine flare as a light.

On unlit towpaths unfocused headtorches are what is known as "not-cool".


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (25 Nov 2011)

I was cycling behind someone with front and rear lights on his helmet on the way home the other night, and I really couldn't see much because of the brightness of his rear light. I do think you have to be careful with this.


----------



## Norm (25 Nov 2011)

Wot Zed sed.


----------



## Zoiders (25 Nov 2011)

I use a P4 Seoul LED torch as my main gun on the bars, this is a spot with just enough flood.

For close in work I have a luxeon head torch with a reflector assembly, when I pass other riders or pedestrians I kill the main beam and use the head torch to keep the tow path and canal edge to one side of me lit as I pass the other guy carefully.

If you can't control your lighting levels as needed then look at your set up closely.


----------



## calibanzwei (25 Nov 2011)

Used to supplement the main light on roads, ensures that when I'm looking at someone they know I'm doing so - gives them a visual 'huh.... what's that?' reaction and so they pay attention in my direction.

That's the hope.

Didn't apply to the gimp that pulled out 10 metres in front of me last night. Grr.


----------



## gentlegreen (25 Nov 2011)

I can see why they may appeal when you're trying to be seen in traffic, but on shared paths it's yet another lamp mounted too high. (handlebar mounted lamps are bad enough).

Personally I also have an aversion to attaching things to my helmet. It seems potentially hazardous somehow ...


----------



## Zoiders (25 Nov 2011)

Road use is fine if even it's not directional, the aim being to be seen of course.

On that stretch of tow path though...well this is partly my fault, I have been riding this stretch for a fair few years and I have always used a head torch along with a light on the bars. I have noticed that it's caught on with other more casual riders possibly as they see me and some other guys with headtorch set ups all the time but some guys seem to be using any type of AA/AAA headtorch, few of which they can actually see any distance with.


----------



## Col5632 (25 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Road use is fine if even it's not directional, the aim being to be seen of course.
> 
> On that stretch of tow path though...well this is partly my fault, I have been riding this stretch for a fair few years and I have always used a head torch along with a light on the bars. I have noticed that it's caught on with other more casual riders possibly as they see me and some other guys with headtorch set ups all the time but some guys seem to be using any type of AA/AAA headtorch, few of which they can actually see any distance with.


 
Can you link to the headtorch you use, im on the look out for one?


----------



## Zoiders (25 Nov 2011)

I use one of these that I picked up on the cheap at T K Maxx

http://www.litexpress.com/en/headlamps/liberty/liberty-106/

Not a barnstormer of a light but just enough, the proper reflector assembly makes it that bit more controlable. The emmiters more than the claimed 1 watt by a long way.

Closest I have seen is the Fenix range, they have the same orange peel reflector.


----------



## calibanzwei (25 Nov 2011)

I use on of these - http://www.alpkit.com/gamma - 99% of my fellow bushcrafters would say the best piece of head mounted lightware you can get for £12.50 inc. P&P.


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2011)

One of the drawbacks of using a helmet mounted lamp as the primary or only light source - particularly off-road - is that it doesn't provide any depth. Having the light source so close to your eyes renders the world in two dimensions. Just like riding with one eye closed makes it difficult to judge depth. The main benefit of a head torch cannot be denied - the ability to aim it precisely where you want to see, but it's worth using a bar mounted light too.

The other is that you have to wear a helmet....


----------



## calibanzwei (25 Nov 2011)

No helmet here 
But that's a discussion for another time/place...


----------



## Dan B (25 Nov 2011)

I use a tesco 3W torch with a headstrap made of a loop of inner tube. Only started using it recently, I find it very useful for alerting drivers who look like they're about to pull out on me. It chews up batteries, though: ~ 3 hours run time on a pair of duracells

I tend to turn it off when waiting at junctions just to avoid dazzling random people as I look around


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

On the road, I think a head torch is possibly one of the better lighting solutions available to get you noticed. In my experience, I notice head torch wearing cyclists long before I notice bar lights - Probably because of the "What the heck is that high up bright light?!" reaction. Although on a shared use path where there are (hopefully) no motorists about to run you over, it is probably a bit overkill. A strong bar mounted light aimed down will suffice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2011)

mickle said:


> One of the drawbacks of using a helmet mounted lamp as the primary or only light source - particularly off-road - is that it doesn't provide any depth. Having the light source so close to your eyes renders the world in two dimensions. Just like riding with one eye closed makes it difficult to judge depth. The main benefit of a head torch cannot be denied - the ability to aim it precisely where you want to see, but it's worth using a bar mounted light too.
> 
> The other is that you have to wear a helmet....


 

I use a Petzl Tikka without the need of a helmet, just a cotton cap.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> If this was the canal at longport that cyclist was me.


 
Road bike, canal path


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Nov 2011)

On my canal ride tonight I passed people with no lights, to people with dazzling lights and everything inbetween. I've voted yes but the question should be 'Should cyclist use head torches the right way or not at all?'


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2011)

tnr319 said:


> "Head torches blind people and they don't illuminate the way!".


A badly adjusted one might but a good one certainly does illuminate and you can aim that illumination the way you want. I usually use my EL410 on the bars but occasionally when going through completely unlit areas I've had it helmet mounted and its good for seeing the verge etc so you can avoid it.


----------



## Davidc (25 Nov 2011)

Head torches are great for highlighting where you're looking. Good for being able to see cycle computers, maps, and mending punctures.

They are cr@p for being seen by - they aren't pointing the right way for long enough and are above a drivers normal sight line.

Wide angle ones (poundland, Tesco, etc.) are antisocial on towpaths, shared paths without lighting, etc. Good for some tasks at home and work though.

Focussed ones are useful for aiming at idiots (drivers, pedestrians, ninja cyclists and more) and are better for seeing where you're looking than the cheap ones.

Good bike fixed lights plus a head torch - best option for most purposes, I carry one but don't usually use it!


----------



## naffa (26 Nov 2011)

I use 2 handlebar lights one fixed one flashing.
I also use a decent headtorch particularly for the section of ride that takes me through 1.7 miles of unlit canal tunnel.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Nov 2011)

I have a front and rear mounted head torches on my HELMET.

Yes, I wear a HELMET! 

The rear light has a red filter fitted to it


----------



## Norm (26 Nov 2011)

cloggsy said:


> I have a front and rear mounted head torches on my HELMET.


How is it mounted? Every helmet mount that I've seen, IMO, increases the risk of injury (snag points) and would increase the severity of any injury by providing a route for force to completely bypass any perceived benefit which you might get from wearing the helmet.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Nov 2011)

Yes. I use a Petzl, tilted down sightly.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> How is it mounted? Every helmet mount that I've seen, IMO, increases the risk of injury (snag points) and would increase the severity of any injury by providing a route for force to completely bypass any perceived benefit which you might get from wearing the helmet.


 
They're LED camping head torches (usually have head straps fitted,) which are cable tied to the helmet. They fold relatively flat if pushed...


----------



## Norm (26 Nov 2011)

Each to their own, I guess, but it sounds, at the very least, that you now have a new snag point which is firmly attached to your throat.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> Each to their own, I guess, but it sounds, at the very least, that you now have a new snag point which is firmly attached to your throat.


 
I won't say anything about the 'kin big camera I've got strapped to the top of my lid too then


----------



## chillyuk (26 Nov 2011)

I am indifferent to them on bike riders, but hate them on the beach when night fishing and some idiot decides to look around the beach whilst wearing a very bright headtorch. Get an eyeful of bright light on a pitch black beach and it's 5 minutes before I can see a thing. I guess it's the same on a bike but can't say I have experienced it yet. The Poundland ones are OK for illuminating what you are actually doing but wouldn't dazzle you if you were 6 inches away from it. I use them for fishing and camping.


----------



## Zoiders (26 Nov 2011)

When I do use the headtorch on a helmet (mountain biking)It's mounted with not with cable ties or velcro straps but with elastic shock cord, it stays put but it will break way or move in an off. I am not keen on metal bodied torches being strapped to lids with cable ties or straps as it's going to make mince meat of a helmet and your head if you have a head on with a tree. Some of the fenix torches even have castle-ted striking bezels for putting out windows or using the torch to thump people with.


----------



## Zoiders (26 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Road bike, canal path


Fixed as well.

I have had it down Clent hill before now on the tunnel ride so the towpaths not a problem as it's quite well engineered underfoot in the city.


----------



## the_mikey (26 Nov 2011)

I use a 1W headtorch but I use it selectively, I turn it off when I see an approaching cyclist on the cyclepath, and make sure no one is dazzled with any other lights, although any LED lamp seems to be able to dazzle, even if it's ineffective as a light to see with.


----------



## HLaB (26 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> They are cr@p for being seen by - they aren't pointing the right way for long enough and are above a drivers normal sight line.


I don't know about that mine seems to get noticed more than front lights alone and gets drivers to dip their lights earlier. I guess it depends upon the light and its use the rest of your post is spot on


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2011)

reiver said:


> I have just started wearing a head torch for my evening commute, I only switch it on for two junctions on my way home where I have had problems in the past with people pulling out in front of me. I can flicker it across drivers faces and it is very bright. In the first two weeks of use no one has pulled out and it gives me more confidence that I have been seen. I do have a front light on the bike too, and also wear hi-viz stuff with lots of reflective strips.


 
OK but when you get neck problems, don't come crying this way. FFS that's huge and shouts "k***"


----------



## Mugshot (26 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> "k***"


 
Kool?


----------



## BlackPanther (27 Nov 2011)

Should you use a head torch? Yes, yes and thrice yes. I use a 900 lumens uber bright jobbie that's fastened on to my helmet with velcro. I find it invaluable on dark B-roads as I can aim exactly where I need to see up ahead,or give a quick downwards glance to light up the road just to my right as cars approach from behind.

I've also stopped a few motorists pulling out from side roads with a quick look straight at them.......they stop! As an addition to the traditional bike mounted lights the head torch is imho an essential bit of safety kit. Just don't take the p155 by dazzling folk.



Dan B said:


> I use a tesco 3W torch with a headstrap made of a loop of inner tube. Only started using it recently, I find it very useful for alerting drivers who look like they're about to pull out on me. It chews up batteries, though: ~ 3 hours run time on a pair of duracells
> 
> I tend to turn it off when waiting at junctions just to avoid dazzling random people as I look around


 

Li-ion powered torches are now quite cheap, and I use rechargeable batts in all my lighting whether Li-ion, aaa, or aa. I charge the head torch daily, front lamps twice a week, rears once a week and proviz vest once a fortnight.

It's less complicated than it sounds.....no really!


----------



## dr snuggles (27 Nov 2011)

I use a tikka plus which simply straps round the helmet and I can remove the top of the visor and tuck the strap in behind. Once the visor is clicked back in it's solid. Never been a problem and it definitely helps to be seen on the road. I can direct it wherever I want to when on dark roads etc. No contest they are a benefit.
If anybody comes toward me when on a dark section I can just tilt it down. I do have a light on the bars as well though so not the only source of light.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Nov 2011)

I've just bought a 1 watt led one from tk Maxx for £4.99. They had a heap of biking stuff, lights, cables etc. They had at least 3 different head torches. It's fairly bright, 3 settings low/high/flash. The only snag is it comes with an elastic strap designed to go round your head and it is reluctant to stay on my helmet. I don't want it permanently attached as I only have one helmet.


----------



## psmiffy (27 Nov 2011)

For towpaths and suchlike a head torch is a good bet - not so good on the road - drivers have a habit of putting on the main beam to work out what you are - you dont need a very good set of ordinary lights to find the edge of a road at the sort of speed i go at

I use a cateye headtorch with a powerful main beam and a dimmer 2ndry - the secondary for map reading - the primary very rarely - generally only for checking signposts or when I am decending something very tricky


----------



## Norm (27 Nov 2011)

Just got in from a chilly ride and I'd say that the idea of "head torch" needs a bit of refinement.

I use an Exposure Joystick which, on full, lights up about 10-15 seconds worth of road in front of me, which is more than adequate. However, the reason I love this particular model is that the beam is fairly tight so, even at that distance, it is pretty focused on the road with little spill on the hedges. That means it provides light where I'm looking rather than a flood.

My bike-mounted lights have a broader beam, one of them is visible from more than 180 degrees, but that, IMO, is not what the head torch is meant to do because an uncontrolled flood light at that height will annoy other road users and waste a whole load of energy.


----------



## Jezston (28 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> If this was the canal at longport that cyclist was me.
> 
> Cheap multi LED head torches with a gazillion LED's just blaze away like a flare, they don't focus the light in any usefull way. I stopped when I reached the bridge at westport lake and watched you emerge from round the corner, the light shows up just fine but it casts no actual pool of light for you to ride by, I also know thats it's uncontained dazzle is in fact blinding you more than it's helping you to see.
> 
> ...


 
No response from the OP since this post ...

Shamed?


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Nov 2011)

Unles you are going to go around in the dark confronting drivers like the Traffic Droid, then you shouldnt need head torches. Bright enough lights on your handlebars should be enough.


----------



## HovR (28 Nov 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> Unles you are going to go around in the dark confronting drivers like the Traffic Droid, then you shouldnt need head torches. Bright enough lights on your handlebars should be enough.


 
I disagree. A high up light in a city environment seems to grab my attention much more effectively than bar lights alone.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Nov 2011)

a head torch with flashing mode means if you look at the driver (well, the driver's side window, in the dark) it has the effect of putting off people turning out of junctions into your path. probably the knowledge that noone would believe a smidsy…


----------



## Zoiders (28 Nov 2011)

Jezston said:


> No response from the OP since this post ...
> 
> Shamed?


He was pootling along at about 5mph and was passing under a road bridge.

Which is probably as fast as he could manage not being able to see beyond 3 feet in front of him, I was a bit titsed off as I got his head torch full in the eyes as I joined the path. If he switched it off he would have been able to see a bit further.

It's not so much the use of a head torch but the type of head torch used - the one he had being a flat board with about 20 or more LED's set into it, they just dont do much for cycling in the black.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Nov 2011)

I can understand it in a city enviromnent where you are close to other cars but I wouldnt need it where I live even though I mostly go out in the evenings, in the middle of a small city (if you would call Rhyl that), in the dark. If you know you are going to need it for that reason then go for it but I cannot see it being of much use to someone in the middle of the countryside.


----------



## Zoiders (28 Nov 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I can understand it in a city enviromnent where you are close to other cars but I wouldnt need it where I live even though I mostly go out in the evenings, in the middle of a small city (if you would call Rhyl that), in the dark. If you know you are going to need it for that reason then go for it but I cannot see it being of much use to someone in the middle of the countryside.


They are excellent in all locations.

They re-enforce eye contact with drivers forcefuly if needed which removes the "I didn't see you" defence, at junctions the problem is almost always coming at you from 90 degrees so a head torch lets you face in two directions at once with a light source.

In the sticks they put a light up above fences, hedge rows, road signs and dips in the road, they also light road signs and dead badgers up a treat.


----------



## Nebulous (28 Nov 2011)

Well I tried it tonight and it was pretty good. I have an uphill drag with cars parked on the opposite side of the road from me. Quite often vehicles coming down keep coming, overtaking the parked vehicles and making me slow down. Tonight two of them pulled in and waited. I gave them a cheery wave and carried on unimpeded. The worst bit of my commute is a roundabout with cars often pulling out in front of me, but tonight there weren't any cars at the worst opening so I don't know if it will make a difference there or not.


----------



## Norm (28 Nov 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I can understand it in a city enviromnent where you are close to other cars but I wouldnt need it where I live even though I mostly go out in the evenings, in the middle of a small city (if you would call Rhyl that), in the dark. If you know you are going to need it for that reason then go for it but I cannot see it being of much use to someone in the middle of the countryside.


You are wrong there too, Matthew.

As well as all the good stuff that Zoiders mentions, lighting up road signs etc, you get to see a whole load of stuff that you wouldn't see without one. All the wildlife (lighting up owls in trees and deer across fields), low-hanging branches which bar-mounted lights don't show at all, reinforcing your presence to car drivers who don't dip their lights, looking round corners before your bike is lined up on the straight and identifying stuff that your bar lights only partially catch...

If you can't see any use for a head torch, all I can think is that you haven't tried using one. I wouldn't ride without one.



Zoiders said:


> It's not so much the use of a head torch but the type of head torch used - the one he had being a flat board with about 20 or more LED's set into it, they just dont do much for cycling in the black.


It's not often that I'd wish to see something stuffed up another cyclist's arse but that sounds a ripe candidate for insertion.


----------



## andrew_s (28 Nov 2011)

Head/helmet torches should be kept in the saddle bag and limited to puncture mending duties.
a) The flat light and lack of shadows makes it much harder to spot potholes, dead badgers etc than with a low level light (fork crown, or thereabouts).
b) To be useful, a head torch will be aimed where you are looking. If you meet an oncoming cyclist on a towpath, you will inevitably look at them and dazzle them. How else are you to know whether to keep to the left or the right?
c) Head torches are useless for seeing by in the fog, in addition to which, most of your riding in the dark will be during winter. You will be frequently breathing out your very own personal fog bank
d) If you fall off, the last thing you want between your head and the road is a small, hard lump. It doesn't make much difference whether it's on a helmet or an elastic strap.
e) beaming the errant driver may work on some occasions (rare, if you have proper bike lights and proper road positioning), but it does encourage an unsafe mindset. "I'll beam the bugger and carry on. Oh sod! he's not seen me - too late to take evasive action now".

I'll allow head/helmet torches for supplementary "seeing round the corner" duties on proper off road, or if your main bike light is frame mounted rather than steering mounted (eg recumbents).


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> You are wrong there too, Matthew.



I am just going to shut up now then. I might have a go at it but I will have to find a torch light enough first.


----------



## sddpc (29 Nov 2011)

I tend to cycle 30 miles every other evening purely for fitness, sometimes skipping an evenings ride if its raining. Anyway, after lots of experimentation of various lights over many miles at night i have settled for the following:

A 10lux led light on handlebars aimed 6-8 feet in front, giving a beam spread 8 feet wide by 4 feet ahead (this is the silver one from halfords with a squashed beam pattern).

A 35lux led light on handlebars aimed 30-40 feet in front, giving a beam spread 10 feet wide by 15 feet (halfords dearest).

Head torch from china, attached to helmet ... lens 25mm wide, focusable from whole lane flood to a *very* sharp edged square. Totally and utterly blows both the other lights out the water. Ideal for flashing the occasional person about to pull out in front.

All my lights are kept at a position so they do not dazzle other road users, with me simply lifting my head if i need to alert others that *their* full beam 1/2 mile away is dazzling me.

I fully agree with others about switching lights off if another cyclist coming towards you on a towpath has inferior lighting and can barely see.

I have a new cree xml 1600 and found it to be inferior to
my cree 600lm xpg 5 watt ... purely down to the quality of the focusing arrangement
which just goes to prove that you cannot go by the numbers given by the manufacturer.
I've no idea on the lux rating of the 5 watt headtorch ... you can see the pool of light
from it in the pool of light from most cars headlights though.


----------



## Zoiders (29 Nov 2011)

reiver said:


> I have just started wearing a head torch for my evening commute, I only switch it on for two junctions on my way home where I have had problems in the past with people pulling out in front of me. I can flicker it across drivers faces and it is very bright. In the first two weeks of use no one has pulled out and it gives me more confidence that I have been seen. I do have a front light on the bike too, and also wear hi-viz stuff with lots of reflective strips.


This ^...is the type of head torch the OP was using.

On it's own as his only light source on the towpath, he couldnt see beyond 2 feet in front of his bike and it was blinding every other bugger as it's nearly impossible not to see the LEDs full on unless you are beyond 90 degrees to the light source.


----------



## sddpc (30 Nov 2011)

That monster headlight would be better mounted on a fork aimed low! A single high power led mounted inside an adjustable (non dimpled) reflector is the way to go. If the reflector is dimpled it means the light will scatter = inferior!


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Nov 2011)

As I discovered a while back, if you get a puncture on the way to the pub, your friend can use a headtorch to help you see to fix it.
If you get one on the way back from the pub, he'll bugger about for ten minutes pretending to be a Dalek.
Back OT, a headtorch makes a great second light, but I'd want a light on the bike itself too.


----------



## vernon (30 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> That reads as if you don't have a light on your bike. If so and your only light is the head torch, I would question how bright it is and I'm not sure that is legal.
> 
> Generally, though, head torches do illuminate the way and only blind people if you look at them, so I'll keep wearing mine.
> 
> But I wouldn't use it as my only front light.


 
The sole light sources, front and rear, if I recall correctly have to be fixed to the frame/forks of the bike. It's difficult for a wearer of a head torch to percieve how they are seen by oncoming pedestrians and cyclists. 

Take as an example the HID headlights used in cars. They are adjusted to point in the direction of the road yet how many of them cause dazzling?


----------



## vernon (30 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1627766, member: 45"]As I understand it you must have approved lights fixed to your bike, but you can do whatever you like with additional lights on bags, body, head etc.[/quote]

If as implied, the OP has only one front light, then he should have it fixed to the frame.

The issue of dazzling still needs to be addressed whether or not the head torch is the sole or secondary light source.


----------



## Zoiders (30 Nov 2011)

sddpc said:


> That monster headlight would be better mounted on a fork aimed low! A single high power led mounted inside an adjustable (non dimpled) reflector is the way to go. If the reflector is dimpled it means the light will scatter = inferior!


Not quite the case with LED light sources.

If it's a single emitter with a parabolic reflector assembly it does indeed work better with a "dimpled" finish or as it's more commonly known a multifaceted reflector.

The parabolic reflector it's self controls the spread of the light, the orange peel or dimpled finish simply makes the wash of light within the cone of light more even to look at with less hot spots or rings to it.


----------



## Smut Pedaller (30 Nov 2011)

I generally find most battery bike lights quite blinding once they get up to a certain brightness. I have ay ups myself as well as various B+M dynamo setups. The dynamo setups have properly designed reflectors etc to meet StVO (german) road rules and have a proper vertical cutoff to avoid blinding oncoming traffic. Head mounted ay ups are irritating, by the time someone wearing them turns their head to stop dazzling, my night vision is already gone. It actually makes it difficult to perceive the distance of the wearer because you just get dazzled. Mind you this is all in a city riding context, not off road.


----------



## Norm (30 Nov 2011)

andrew_s said:


> e) beaming the errant driver may work on some occasions (rare, if you have proper bike lights and proper road positioning), but it does encourage an unsafe mindset. "I'll beam the bugger and carry on. Oh sod! he's not seen me - too late to take evasive action now".


The other points have been covered by Mr P, but I'm not willing to give this one either.

Even if it does promote an unsafe mindset (which I don't believe), that would be an unsafe mindset in an overall more protected environment.

In other words, is it worse to ride thinking a driver should be able to see you because you believe that you have flashed him, or have him not see you in the first place?


----------



## sddpc (30 Nov 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Not quite the case with LED light sources.
> 
> If it's a single emitter with a parabolic reflector assembly it does indeed work better with a "dimpled" finish or as it's more commonly known a multifaceted reflector.
> 
> The parabolic reflector it's self controls the spread of the light, the orange peel or dimpled finish simply makes the wash of light within the cone of light more even to look at with less hot spots or rings to it.


 
I think it depends on the led in question. My 5 watt head torch actually has 5-6 "lines" of light emitted from the tiny cree chip, these are directed by a smooth
relector through a "magnifying glass" ... i suppose its classed as "multiple emitters".
The beam pattern is actually "square" and its so well focussed you can actually see the "hot spots", although they are barely noticeable.


----------



## bristol-dave (1 Dec 2011)

I wear a 12 led head torch, flash mode... i use it to be seen, not to see.... And at the end of the day, with these dark mornings and nites, being seen is more important to me than anything else when commuting to and from work. Way to many people out there without any lighting
whatsoever, and dark clothing.....what on earth are they thinking ? ?
It also really brings it home to you when you here of a cyclist being killed, as we did here in bristol, Nov 17th 7pm... hit and run ...... R.I.P


----------



## Col5632 (1 Dec 2011)

So to sum up, some like and use head torches and others see no need for them?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2011)

Col5632 said:


> So to sum up, some like and use head torches and others see no need for them?


 
That's the long and short of it.


----------



## Col5632 (1 Dec 2011)

I might get one and make my mind up then


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Dec 2011)

Col5632 said:


> So to sum up, some like and use head torches and others see no need for them?


 
And some don't use them, but don't mind them if they arn't shone into our faces!


----------



## Col5632 (1 Dec 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> And some don't use them, but don't mind them if they arn't shone into our faces!


 
I'll remember that if i end up getting some, although i only see 1 cyclist on my commute if im lucky


----------



## blockend (1 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1627766, member: 45"]As I understand it you must have approved lights fixed to your bike, but you can do whatever you like with additional lights on bags, body, head etc.[/quote]
Except for that most effective traffic slower, a flashing blue. I suspect rear facing white lights might get you pulled over too. On the subject of head torches they are certainly handy, I had a car full of laddies try to reverse out of an off-license pull in straight into my track last week. The line of thought went beer, beer, beer, oh, a cyclist, sod him. A quick squirt of Li-Ion powered LED into the drivers face persuaded him of his error and he was still rubbing his eyes and cussing as I passed.

On Tuesday my Magicshine ran out of juice and I encountered Dolly Daydream in her Corsa on a backroad with only a Frog for emergency backup. I was honking uphill, she changing up through the gears and we met at a chicane created by two houses with those old fashioned bollards designed to stop cartwheels from taking the stonework out. In a car I take it at 10mph and hold my breath, she thought 40 was more appropriate. There was only a vestigial pavement perhaps a foot wide and I unclipped and dismounted as she came towards me with all wheels locked up. When she finally stopped she wound the window down and said, 'sorry about that'. 'Me too dearie' I replied. It wouldn't have happened with the Magicshine fending off her advances.


----------

